# Some international DIY mixers



## Silver (29/5/17)

Am creating this thread so @RichJB can explain to us who all these international DIY mixers are that I see he and some of you refer to from time to time.

Hope you don't mind @RichJB - but I am very curious about these chaps - Skittles, or Skiddles - and Cokecan - and Wayne - to name a few.

Who *are *these guys? And can you enlighten us a little - for us DIY noobs 



PS - I will admit I have a case of FOMO when I see these names come up in the DIY discussions...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (29/5/17)

OK, I don't know all the DIY peeps and my focus will be more towards the DIYorDie/All the Flavors mixers. There are highly regarded mixers on ELR and then other guys like Kreed in the UK, and so on. I'll give some of the best-known ones and some of my favourites, along with links to their ATF recipe pages where you can find their recipes. Starting with the DIYorDie staff and associates:

Wayne: the owner/founder of DIYorDie, the best-known DIY mixer internationally.

ns-10: I'm sure we all know this guy. Try his Reserved Duchess or Strawby Stix. Just don't sub anything. 

SkiddlzNinja aka Colt: long-time co-host on Wayne's In The Mix Thursday night podcast, and also takes over the show when Wayne is away. Best known for his God Milk and Bangin' Bourbon Bread (Recipe of 2015) recipes. Also has a really cool Serially Easy line of very simple but tasty recipes.

NotCharlesManson aka Matt: was a regular co-host on In The Mix but has taken a break now due to personal circumstances. Best known for his Strawberry Shortcake Bar and the Recipe of the Year 2016, Pebbles.

Vurve aka Josh: host of Beginner Blending and now the new Blnd show on Wednesdays iirc. Mixer of the Year 2016. Best known for his Best Damn Pink Lemonade and Watermelon Crack recipes.

Matthew Kocanda aka Cokecan: he and Jennifer Jarvis are probably the only mixers who mix under their real names. Co-hosts Blnd with Vurve and Jerry. I enjoy both his Drunken Pears and Nebula recipes. Did he mention that you can buy his art on his website?

HocusKrokus aka Chris Kopel: hosts the Mixlife podcast on Sunday nights. Renowned mostly as an expert in floral flavours and recipes. Veritable fountain of knowledge.

ID10-T aka Dave: Reddit moderator, winner of the DoD World Mixers Competition in 2016, prolific recipe developer, renowned mango-head. Host of the new DoD podcast which debuts tonight afaik. Longing is probably his hit recipe but honestly, I've never had anything from him that wasn't excellent.

mlNikon aka Emily: lovely lady from north of the border. Her inclusion in the 2016 World Mixers Competition drew scorn as some said she wasn't experienced or good enough. She sure shut them up when she made the final three and produced what is generally regarded as the best recipe in the competition: In a Godda Da Vida. She'll be co-hosting the new podcast with ID10-T.

CheebaSteeba aka Steven: works professionally in the juice industry and is another fountain of knowledge. Will be co-hosting the new show with Dave and Emily. Best known for his Sweet Strawberry Cream.

Some of my other faves:

tranceinate: he developed Simply Cannoli. The End.

KRUCIAL aka Barrett: Butter Almond Custard is probably his biggest hit but I like all his stuff. We seem to have very similar palates.

Edit: don't know how I forgot dazcole: one of the few non-US mixers in the list, Darren is from England and has a bunch of top recipes, including his Dinner Lady Lemon Tart remix which is iirc the second most popular recipe ever on ATF. He is also helping Wayne with flavour notes to flesh out the Flavor Book, and has his own line of one-shots in the UK.

Two others I overlooked somehow:

ConcreteRiver aka Rick: probably more renowned for his flavour notes than recipes, as he's arguably the most widely-read flavour tester due to his tireless work at Reddit. With his Dogma recipe, he lost the recent World Mixing Championship by a hair to ID10-T.

Chrisdvr1: takes a ton of lip from everybody because he uses talk-to-text so his posts are always filled with typos. And then he uses quite risque graphics to illustrate his recipes too. Also prolific on Reddit as a flavour tester and releases a lot of recipes. With that amount of releases, he is sure to have some misses. But, like Emily, he had the last laugh when his Sugar Cookies and Cream became the most popular recipe ever on ATF.

Those are the main ones I follow but there are many more. You will find many excellent recipes on their pages.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13 | Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver (29/5/17)

Thank you @RichJB 
Most interesting

Ample reading and catching up I clearly have to do


----------



## Huffapuff (29/5/17)

I've gotta add the OG Head in Clouds or HIC as most know him. He's the guy that got me going in DIY. 

He's the undoubted expert on FlavourArt concentrates and has shared his notes on pretty much everything worth while from FA. 

He releases his free recipes on Vaping Underground and sells others from his website. 

He's also quite approachable and gives advice to other mixers, I know he's shared his knowledge with @KZOR before.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## aktorsyl (29/5/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I've gotta add the OG Head in Clouds or HIC as most know him. He's the guy that got me going in DIY.
> 
> He's the undoubted expert on FlavourArt concentrates and has shared his notes on pretty much everything worth while from FA.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, HIC is right up there when it comes to DIY.

I actually want to add DIYVapor to the list. He is not internationally well-known at all, but if you're looking for someone to listen to, this guy knows his stuff. I've subbed to his channel a while ago, and he does live mixing trying to clone requested recipes (people also send him commercial juices that they want to see in an upcoming cloning video). He is usually spot on with his flavour profiles. Channel is at: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHO1jqaOgPVWlHYwGMhJaBA . He's based in the US, but I can't seem to place his accent at all. Welsh maybe?


----------



## KZOR (29/5/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I've gotta add the OG Head in Clouds


Cannot believe he is not in the list. I rate him as the best, most knowledgeable and accurate DIY out there which i am aware of.
Not a big fan of Wayne despite the fact that he is a giant in the ejuice DIY sector.
Head-in-clouds just likes to maintain a low profile but is more accurate in his breakdowns and notes than anyone else i have followed. Have to add that he is a specialist when it comes to FA flavors where others are more helpful across the spectrum of brands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb (29/5/17)

Thanks @RichJB (seriously, no sarcasm) 

That Krucial link has inspired an early restock 

Might even try None shall pass even though I'm not a big strawberry fan


----------



## RichJB (29/5/17)

Barrett's a good ole Southern boy. I love his stuff and his general style. He was one of the finalists in the Beginner Blending competition. In the final round, Vurve, Cokecan and Jerry critiqued the recipes and then called in the mixers one by one to chat with them on air about it. They tore into Barrett's recipe and then it went something like this:

Vurve: "KRUCIAL, are you there, buddy?"
After a few seconds pregnant pause, Barrett's laconic Southern drawl answered:
"Yeah. Sittin' here listenin' to y'all hatin' on my recipe."
Super chilled. 

He's been on In The Mix as well. This was after he took runner-up spot to Goldfish in Wayne's first world mixing comp:



Amazing that he'd only been mixing around seven months when he entered the competition. It just goes to show how quickly the skills can be developed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (29/5/17)

Hic makes very economical recipes, which is something I really like. I just think he uses weird flavours not to enhance a recipe but rather to prove that he can. Purple Cow turned me off his stuff.

Dazcole is a brilliant mixologist imo, his Thai Coconut ice cream is a work of art. Probably his best recipe is Dinner lady a lemon tart remix.
Special shout to the creator of my favourite recipe, Chrisdvr1 creator of Sugar cookies n cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (29/5/17)

Heh, snap @Strontium. I was in the process of editing my OP when you mentioned Chris and Darren.


----------



## RichJB (30/5/17)

Whoop, the new Noted show is up, which goes into depth on Shisha flavours for the DIY beginner. It also gives an introduction to Skiddlz, ID10-T and CheebaSteeba if you've never seen them before.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scissorhands (30/5/17)

@RichJB this is quickly becoming a gold mine, so much quality content

Thank you (and others who are contributing)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

